# Marina or Anchorage in Key West?



## mlanthie (Mar 12, 2014)

Planing on spending Feb 2015 in key west, any marina suggestions?
See a few in the $50/ft/month range, any others?


From what I've heard of the anchorages is they can get pretty lumpy.
As we travel with 2 dogs daily shore trips are a must, so would be looking for any protected anchorages?


----------



## clip68 (Jun 26, 2014)

Welcome to SailNet!


----------



## svHyLyte (Nov 13, 2008)

mlanthie said:


> Planing on spending Feb 2015 in key west, any marina suggestions?
> See a few in the $50/ft/month range, any others?
> 
> From what I've heard of the anchorages is they can get pretty lumpy.
> As we travel with 2 dogs daily shore trips are a must, so would be looking for any protected anchorages?


Click over to https://activecaptain.com/, register (it's free) and use the interactive Cruising Guide for the area which will show all of the anchorages, marinas and the like together with feedback and reviews by other cruisers. Our favorite marina in Key West is the Galleon although there are plenty of others.

Good Luck!


----------



## acem (Aug 19, 2014)

I was in Key West about 20 years ago. I remember seeing alot of boats anchored off the island (I think the north side but I am not sure). While there I rode a tourist bus and they pointed them out. That was a long time ago though... Thx-Ace


----------



## svzephyr44 (Jun 26, 2000)

Best bet is most likely the mooring field in Garrison Bight. Lots of people anchor but the bottom is mostly limestone with a thin coating of sand or lots of weed. In a strong thunderstorm it is not unusual for 15 or 20 boats to drag.

The downside of the bight is it is a long dinghy ride to take your dogs ashore - and a medium long walk to the heart of downtown


----------



## jcapo (Jul 17, 2000)

Welcome.


----------



## ehsims (Aug 26, 2014)

welcome


----------



## svzephyr44 (Jun 26, 2000)

Two additional comments:

1) The area you describe is called "Christmas Tree Island"

2) When you go around Fleming Key to get to Garrison Bight *strongly* favor the greens. There is a lot of water out there and not much by the reds.


----------

